# breastfeeding symbol contest..want to discuss??



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

Im really surprised that #1 is in the lead. It seems so clinical and boring and honestly can't even tell its supposed to be a breastfeeding mama. I love #2 and like # 3....


----------



## PinkPixie (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree! I don't like #1 at all, it doesn't even look like Breastfeeding, just someone holding a baby.

I really like #3. Vote for 3!!!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I, too, was very surprised that #1 was so far in the lead. I had a hard time deciding between the other two, and it was so easy to reject #1.

I was quite surprised by this because when I voted in the first poll, the poll results very nearly reflected my opinions exactly.

I suspect the polling is being run by DiBold, or Gov. Blackwell.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

huh, that's odd. That one had the least amount of votes when I voted.


----------



## PinkPixie (Apr 28, 2005)

Formula companies are voting for #1


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPixie* 
Formula companies are voting for #1

Well someone is skewing the results, that's for darn sure.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

#1 reminds me of a library symbol I've seen.

I voted #2.


----------



## lizanneh (Jun 4, 2006)

I agree completely. I can't tell #1 is breastfeeding. #2 I like the best because it shows the breast. #3 is great too, I just like #2 more.

I'll be really disappointed if #1 wins.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

#2 is really artistic and I like it, but I think it's too hippie dippy looking for most audiences and either will alienate people or just would never be used. I voted for #3.


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

I totally agree. It was easy to eliminate #1, but harder to choose between #2 and #3. I would also be disappointed if #1 were to win. I voted for #2 because it really looks like a mom nursing her babe, and as if the mom is lovingly looking down on her babe. I'll understand if #3 wins because it is simple and more icon like.


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

You know, looking at it again, I wish I could change my vote to #3. It really stands out. Dumb me


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I thought it was weird that #1 is winning. It looks like 2 "i"'s, not like breastfeeding, although there is a boob outline.

I wonder how the contest is being publicized, and if some other place is sending their members here to vote...


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i totally agree, and i was surprised to see that #1 was in the lead. as brisen said, my first thought when i look at #1 is "library"!

#2 is sweet but the style is a bit different from most other 'international signs of ...'

go #3!!!


----------



## Deirdre (Dec 1, 2001)

I really don't understand why #1 is winning either. It doesn't even look like a child breastfeeding -there is no contact between child and mother.

I like #2 better than #3 because #2 looks like a person of color breastfeeding. And frankly, there are more POC breastfeeding in the world than white women. Just my .02.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamma Mia* 
#2 is really artistic and I like it, but I think it's too hippie dippy looking for most audiences and either will alienate people or just would never be used. I voted for #3.

Exactly that for me. And I voted #3. (I voted for that one the first time around too).

Well.

Should someone alert a moderator?

Or is this just going to be how the vote goes?

Since it seems like #1 isn't the popular choice around here....


----------



## kwren23 (Jul 28, 2006)

i liked 2... i think its the only one that doesnt just look like a woman holding a baby. i was really dissappointed that so many of the suggested breastfeeding icons just looked like woman holding baby, not women breastfeeding a baby... it is for a breastfeeding icon after all, isnt it?







:


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I voted for 3 and was really surprised it wasn't number 1 in the poll! Maybe the designer of number one has lots of family and friends voting....


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm torn between 2 and 3

Here's why: I like #3 because it's simple yet gets the point across and is in line with most other icons (like the washroom people and public transit people for example). However, I like #2 because of the details- I like that you can see the breast and I like how the mother's gaze is implied, but those very details make it more stylistic and less of an 'icon' kind of...

My thoughts are jumbled on this one!


----------



## corhorvath (Sep 10, 2005)

that's funny. I just voted and was really surprised that #1 was winning. I voted for #2.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

hmmm....is #2 wearing a sling do you think? or just a nursing top? the more I look at it the more the lines don't make sense (which is okay, 'cause maybe it means there are multiple interpretations)


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

i didn't like #1 at all, and I chose #3.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
I suspect the polling is being run by DiBold, or Gov. Blackwell.









me too!


----------



## Oka-san (Jan 3, 2006)

To be honest I like them all. I think maybe #1 is leading in the votes because it looks more like a standard universal symbol, similar to other symbols like the line-man and the line-woman on restroom doors. I think #2 is beautiful, but not standard-symbolly (hey, a new word!) enough -- a bit too artistic if that's possible! I really like #3 and that's the one I voted for. It hits the right balance for me between being really attractive and also very clear on what it is, a woman breastfeeding a child.

Won't it be cool to actually see the new symbol in places like airports and stuff, and know we had a hand in it? I can't wait!!


----------



## bauchtanz (Nov 15, 2005)

I think they all look very "Westernized" - the only one that doesn't is #2 - which I voted for.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I voted for # 2. when I voted before there were more choices and mine isn't in the top 3. I really just wish there was one with an actual breast as a BREASTfeeding symbol in the top 3 though,yk?


----------



## mbro (Aug 5, 2006)

I voted for #2 because it's clearly shows a woman breastfeeding a child. The other two symbols are definitely open to interpretation.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I voted #3.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

I liked #2 from the beginning. It got the most votes in the preliminary round. To me, it most clearly said "nursing."

But if you look at the number of votes, it is really close right now b/w all 3. There have only been a little over 2000 votes cast so far. Considering that the prelims had over 20,000 votes, any one of those icons could take off.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

nak

didnt read all the responses....but,

i voted for #1. it was a real toss up though, between 1 and 2. 3 was out because the figure looks like it is just holding the baby. number 2 was the best, you could see the breast and it's appealing, but like a pp said, its kinda not in synch with other standard symbols and more arsty/hippy looking. which i personally like but may not be the best universal symbol.

i chose 1 because while at first glance it was general and clinical, it DOES show a breast (a triangle protrusion where the childs head is) and the child is nursing in a non-typical front facing/side view position, which made it an interesting composition.

so while dull initially, i really appreciated that it did have the breast, and would blend well with other symbols currently being used in facilities.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I went with #2


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

So is anyone alarmed that only one person in this thread voted for #1?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I was also surprised that #1 is winning, and by soo much







it doesn't even look like the baby is breastfeeding.

I did have a hard time choosing between #2 and #3 though but went with 2 since it was the different one and stood out to me the most.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I was also surprised that #1 is winning, and by soo much







it doesn't even look like the baby is breastfeeding.

I did have a hard time choosing between #2 and #3 though but went with 2 since it was the different one and stood out to me the most.

Same here!


----------



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelMel* 
nak

didnt read all the responses....but,

i voted for #1. it was a real toss up though, between 1 and 2. 3 was out because the figure looks like it is just holding the baby. number 2 was the best, you could see the breast and it's appealing, but like a pp said, its kinda not in synch with other standard symbols and more arsty/hippy looking. which i personally like but may not be the best universal symbol.

i chose 1 because while at first glance it was general and clinical, it DOES show a breast (a triangle protrusion where the childs head is) and the child is nursing in a non-typical front facing/side view position, which made it an interesting composition.

so while dull initially, i really appreciated that it did have the breast, and would blend well with other symbols currently being used in facilities.

thats suppose to be a breast?? I don't think a symbol should be something you have to 'study' to see what it is ya know? just don't like it.


----------



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
So is anyone alarmed that only one person in this thread voted for #1?

yes. hopefully the voting will change the results.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Honestly, I really hope that #2 doesn't win. #2 is beautiful, but is just so different from other existing symbols. I think #3 or even #1 has a much better chance of being understood and accepted as a universal standard. Plus, #2 can't be done as a simple cutout. Sometimes signs are just the shape cut out of some material, they aren't really going for nuances in manufacturing.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i love 2 was surprised about 1


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

Another vote for #3.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

Add me to the list of those who DON'T want #2 to win. While it's MY favorite, artsy, hippie, detailed, etc. It'll completely kill the usefullness/longevity of the icon in the mainstream.

I just don't see it getting used at all, and while I would love an icon that spoke to me personally, I would rather it speak to the culture at large, since, you know, I am weird anyway...lol







:


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

I really wanted to enter this symbol contest but didn't get round to it! I voted for #2 cos I like it, you can see the breast and it's not as boring as the usual sign's you get. #3 is good and fits in well with other symbols but doesn't show part of the breast which I reckon it should to clarify that it is a bf symbol and not just a cuddle symbol and then it would have got my vote cos fewer lines and clear. Yes #2 is a bit involved line-wise for a sign imo, #1 is interesting but I think too abstract for most people as I can see plenty people not even recognizing what it implies, am also surprised at the present leader of this contest.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I voted for #2 'cause you can see a breast and she's not white. It seems more universal to me than the other two and definitely less institiutional.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not getting why #1 is leading AT ALL. First of all, the only reason we know what it is is because it's a breastfeeding icon contest, but any ol' schmoe on the street will have no clue what that thing stands for!!! Will they?

At least, those are my humble thoughts!

I do find it interesting that #2 and #3 were nearly tied in the earlier contest, while #1 maxxed 12% of votes - it's quite curious how it's suddenly the favorite. ???

I voted #2 - it is more complicated - not so icon-like (but the breastfeeding signs in those other countries weren't icon-y either). #3 to me just looks like a mom snuggling her baby. At least #2 has some breast!


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

i voted #3. i was surprised that #1 was in the lead! like pp's, i thought it was hard to tell what it is. #2 is ok, but a bit too artsy-fartsy and different for an icon. i normally like artsy-fartsy and different, but i think the breastfeeding icon should be something totally simple and "normal" looking for the public. kind of to reinforce the fact that breastfeeding is perfectly normal and natural.


----------



## mamabebi (Feb 6, 2006)

I voted #2, next choice would be #3.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

I can't believe number one is in the lead, either. That's just weird. I think that number one is very angular, almost masculine. What's going on with that one being in the lead?

However, I do like number two, but number three is more like a universal symbol. It is feminine and maternal, but has that strange universal symbol feel to it.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
So is anyone alarmed that only one person in this thread voted for #1?

Very. I have to admit that it makes me concerned about the reliability of the voting. For example, in some internet groups I will regularly see moms pleading for folks to vote for their child in some contest or other. Or maybe multiple voting is allowed?


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm also puzzled.... #1 is just a strange front-runner, IMO. I voted #3.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inezyv* 
Or maybe multiple voting is allowed?

Yes.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen* 
Yes.

how do you know? i blocked all my cookies to see if that's what the fam and friends of #1 were doing but it isn't doing anything - i can keep voting but the #s never change. like it's not "taking"....?

not that i want to cheat; i just wanted to see how #1 could possibly have so many votes.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

When I went back to the voting page, the voting option was gone and the results were there again, just like on the MDC forums polls. Then I closed the window; clicked on Tools -> Internet Options... -> "Delete Cookies" button. I'm using Internet Explorer. Then I went back to the voting page, and the voting options were up again. Now, I didn't actually try to vote, so it might stop me then. I just didn't want to cheat.







I suppose I could try it and, if it worked, go back and vote for the other two, to even it out.

ETA: I went back and tried voting... it brought the bar graph up, but the total number of votes didn't change. When I hit refresh, the number of votes went up by about five, so I couldn't tell if it was counting my vote or not. I don't remember what happened exactly the first time I voted, so i don't know if it automatically refreshes the number of votes when you vote. So, maybe you can't vote more than once with the same comp or ISP or whatever. Hmmm. What if my hubby and kids want to vote?


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

#1 is up to 42%. *sigh*


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm with you guys. Surprised at number 1. I voted for number 3.


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

I voted for #3 both phases. I am stunned that #1 is winning. Will be very sad if it wins because nothing about it says bfing to me.


----------



## mosky22 (Jan 4, 2004)

I voted for #3 I like that the hand of the child is lifted up reaching towards the mother. The only good thing I can say about #1 is it does look like a babywearing position.


----------



## kungfumoose (Feb 8, 2006)

nak
#1 is totally in the lead.

I was suprised it made it into the top three at all.
I voted for #3, but it was tough to choose between #2 & #3.

I originally voted for a symbol that looked a lot like #3, but it showed a breast, I was very suprised that it didn't make it into the top three, but #1 did.

I really think that the voting is being skewed. I seriously doubt the accuracy of these results.

~Moose


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm getting pretty bummed seeing that number ONE is STILL in the lead.

How on earth did that happen? It was so NOT popular the first time 'round.

I really don't care which of the other two wins so long as it looks like nursing.

If I saw that sign (and didn't know it was featured here on Mothering) I wouldn't even know what it stood for. Would you?

I'd think, hey - here's a nice place where I can sling my baby. or...backpack with my baby? or....carry my baby....??? It just doesn't speak "nursing" to me or, apparently, anyone who has posted on this thread.

Just wanted to vent. I was so looking forward to having tees and totes of the winning image, but not this one. I don't think one should have to explain to everyone what it is.







:


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

When I voted, right after I voted, (for #3) the part that said "number one" was in bold, and #1 was in the lead. Was it just bold because #1 is leading? Or was it indicating I voted for #1 by computer error?

What did the "results" page show when you all voted?


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittyKat* 
When I voted, right after I voted, (for #3) the part that said "number one" was in bold, and #1 was in the lead. Was it just bold because #1 is leading? Or was it indicating I voted for #1 by computer error?

What did the "results" page show when you all voted?

It's bold because it's in the lead.....the earlier poll was like that too. (I know - kinda panicked me in the first poll because I thought I'd misvoted!!!)


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

why does 'maternal' have to be a big round plump figure?

okay; i looked again, because everyone hates 1 so much...and i am still liking 1 the best. the mom has that breast protrusion, her head is angled down, TO ME it really looks like she is nusring (a baby OR an older child, which is nice) if its the color, it could be reversed, just like number 2 is, but sadly most symbols currently in use are standard light on dark.

now, i understand what a pp said about how most mainstream people arent so deep in the breastfeeding culture, and wont be able to interpret a symbol at a glance like WE would...which is why 1 is best, IMO. I would think that 3 is just someone cuddling or holding an infant, 2 is very hippy (just like all those breastfeeders are







)

1 just looks sleek and modern, and as a modern breastfeeding family, it really appeals to us! I just dont get all the hostility towards 1!! lol

I didnt see any of the others, I am not on here much, anymore.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

i'm surprised #1 is winning. It seems hard to tell what it is to me.

I like 2 or 3 much better


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

#1 doesn't look like a bf'ing mom to me and I will be really upset if it wins..
I voted for #3 although I like #2 as well.
#3 makes me smile


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kungfumoose* 
I really think that the voting is being skewed. I seriously doubt the accuracy of these results.

~Moose


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelMel* 
why does 'maternal' have to be a big round plump figure?

okay; i looked again, because everyone hates 1 so much...and i am still liking 1 the best. the mom has that breast protrusion, her head is angled down, TO ME it really looks like she is nusring (a baby OR an older child, which is nice) if its the color, it could be reversed, just like number 2 is, but sadly most symbols currently in use are standard light on dark.

now, i understand what a pp said about how most mainstream people arent so deep in the breastfeeding culture, and wont be able to interpret a symbol at a glance like WE would...which is why 1 is best, IMO. I would think that 3 is just someone cuddling or holding an infant, 2 is very hippy (just like all those breastfeeders are







)

1 just looks sleek and modern, and as a modern breastfeeding family, it really appeals to us! I just dont get all the hostility towards 1!! lol

I didnt see any of the others, I am not on here much, anymore.

MelMel, I think the reason so many of us don't like it is because it's not immediately recognizable.

In other words, WE know what it stands for _because_ we're voting for a breastfeeding icon. But if it wins, the rest of the world will be looking at it without the help of knowing what it's for, and may just not get it.

I would never, never guess that was a nursing icon if I wasn't on here voting. And once I would "get it" I'd probably think, "Wow. That's weird. Couldn't they have come up with something better?"


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

I wouldnt be 'upset' if 1 didnt win, i dont really care which one wins, they are all fine and will serve the purpose well









this just isnt an issue to me, lol. just trying to help some of you understand why a more distanced person (which despite my post count, I think i am... at least I'm getting more and more each day







) may like number 1....since there was so much incredulence and hate towards 1 and the fact that its winning. Now, there are many cases of vote tampering in the world this time of year, but this is a mothering. com symbol poll!?! some perspective, please







:







:














:


----------



## plein_soleil (Mar 25, 2003)

I voted 3, but I would like to see it look more like a woman, like this: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y94/anndria/ll11.jpg #1 to me just looks like a person holding a baby. #2 Is too detailed for me and it looks like she is wearing a turban or something.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plein_soleil* 
I voted 3, but I would like to see it look more like a woman, like this: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y94/anndria/ll11.jpg #1 to me just looks like a person holding a baby. #2 Is too detailed for me and it looks like she is wearing a turban or something.

That really looks nice!


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plein_soleil* 
I voted 3, but I would like to see it look more like a woman, like this: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y94/anndria/ll11.jpg #1 to me just looks like a person holding a baby. #2 Is too detailed for me and it looks like she is wearing a turban or something.


huh? turban?

the one you linked too is really nice. I like that one the best


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew I was looking at a bfing symbol and I had no clue that there was a protrusion that was meant to be her breast in #1. At a glance, IMO, it's not immediately obvious, which is important for an icon like that.

And,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelMel*
this is a mothering. com symbol poll!?! some perspective, please

I believe it is a contest for an international breastfeeding symbol. It is being hosted by MDC but meant to go beyond here.


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

I voted for #2. The second and third are the best but the first looks like someone just holding a baby.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree #1 looks like the library symbol, and is too modern and angular. #2 is too hippy dippy







:


----------



## renaissanceed (Aug 2, 2005)

Another I voted for #2 here because it actually shows a recognizable breast. I didn't mind 3 but #1 didn't do anything for me. I was excited by the idea of an international symbol for breastfeeding but I'm not sure if #1 will get the message across globally.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

i really liked your revised one, soleil!

great idea!

since we're "revising icons"







i chose # 2 but would like it more without all the details, like this one:

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...evisedicon.jpg


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

If you're going to revise #2 I think her exposed breast should be a tiny bit smaller. It doesn't look like there's room for two on her chest, yk?


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamachandi* 
Im really surprised that #1 is in the lead. It seems so clinical and boring and honestly can't even tell its supposed to be a breastfeeding mama. I love #2 and like # 3....

Ya me too, #1 is ugly IMO and I was all like WHAT #1 sucks, I think #2 is the best


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

: I'm glad and relieved I'm not the only confused mama here. #2 is clearly about breastfeeding the others could just be mama and baby or mama holding baby.


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
since we're "revising icons"







i chose # 2 but would like it more without all the details, like this one:

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...evisedicon.jpg

I like this one!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
i really liked your revised one, soleil!

great idea!

since we're "revising icons"







i chose # 2 but would like it more without all the details, like this one:

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...evisedicon.jpg

HELLO!
That's awesome!


----------



## Primigravida (May 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPixie* 
Formula companies are voting for #1

I knew it was a conspiracy.







:


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

I voted for #3 as well - I was torn between that and #2.

I don't think #1 looks like a breastfeeding symbol at all.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I really liked 2... I think it can easily be fixed to be more....easily reproduced. I think #1 just was odd... I was very upset to see it in 1st place. #2 is my favorite... #3 is great too, but I really wanted something that showed breast, since it's a breastfeeding icon.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I just realized it says I voted for #1 too, when I actually voted for #2! This thing is definitely flawed!


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamachandi* 
Im really surprised that #1 is in the lead. It seems so clinical and boring and honestly can't even tell its supposed to be a breastfeeding mama. I love #2 and like # 3....


I have totally agree with that! Number one is just... bizarre.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Has anyone notified the moderators about votes cast for one icon showing up as a vote for another icon? I don't understand how you can tell,but something weird is going on. Has anyone told the powers that be yet?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

How do you determine what you voted for?


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I voted for #3.However,why can it not just be a circle with a dot in it-a breast,an aim,a circle of protection,a simple abstract symbol...

Is there a way to access the first,bigger group of considerations?Not to vote,just to browse?


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
i really liked your revised one, soleil!

great idea!

since we're "revising icons"







i chose # 2 but would like it more without all the details, like this one:

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...evisedicon.jpg

*
Thats the best one Ive seen by far!*


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamachandi* 
Im really surprised that #1 is in the lead. It seems so clinical and boring and honestly can't even tell its supposed to be a breastfeeding mama. I love #2 and like # 3....


I have totally agree with that! Number one is just... bizarre.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

I posted the link on a breastfeeding board at another site, and everyone THERE liked #3 best too, so I dunno WHO is voting for #1 so much!







:


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

When it shows poll results, your choice is bolded.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

2 is my favourite, it has the most "international" feel to it, despite that I voted for 3 because it was the most icon-ish and would probabnly be easiest to get adopted internationally.
I have no idea who is voting for 1.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

If I understand it, almost everyone is being recorded as voting for "1"? Does this mean that the original votes that put "1" as a finalist may also be skewed? BTW, there is a thread in Questions and Suggestions about this.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I voted for 2 and 2 is showing as being in the lead on my screen.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like my vote has been changed to #2 now. Is there a moderator taking note of this or something?


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, I just checked, and it has me as having voted for 2 which I didn't (at least it isn't 1 though).


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Apparently the one in bold is the leader, not what you voted for
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...6&postcount=21


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I was just going to post that! LOL. I love the revised version of #2 someone posted here-- that one is the BEST!!! wahhh, I want that one now!!

ETA: at least #1 is not winning anymore, imo!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I voted #2


----------



## rolenta (Mar 7, 2006)

I love that #2 edited one - good job!

I voted for number three because it looks the most like a traditional icons, but thinking about it again, I think that #2 is the easiest to tell what's going on. #1 doesn't look like anything and #3 just looks like someone holding a baby. I wish #2 were simpler, though.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

A friend of mine, who has not even seen this thread, asked me on the phone if I saw the leader on the BF symbol. She too thought it was completely bizarre that #1 would have so many votes.


----------



## CrunchyMamaOf3 (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm totally supportive of number 3 though I wouldn't be disappointed with number 2. I flat out do not care for number 1. The hard angles in the drawing are not flattering _at all_. I still think mine should have won but I didn't even make into the top 12 LOL.. But then I'm biased to my own artwork..
I do think it's odd that number one has such a high vote number when only one person has flat out said that they liked it.. That seems a little fishy to me, no?
What did one of mean by saying that the formula companies were voting for number 1? That kinda confused me.. Why because it looks so distant and unloving? I'm having a brain fart.
Blessed Be,


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I voted for 3 but 2 is showing as bolded for me. If you guys are right and it bolds the one you voted for, this is definitely screwed up.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

So. #3 won. Looks like either they figured out the errors or the public voting didn't matter anyway.

Woo-hoo!


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

Looks like we support holding children.









Wish it looked more like breastfeeding....


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree I don't like it, I think is was #2 I wanted.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm glad number 3 won, some might want something that looks more natural and really like breastfeeding, but we need to look beyond our own limits and clearly, something more graphic wouldn't fly in say saudi arabia. And I believe the contest wanted a sign that would be used internationally.

Perfect winner


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky* 
some might want something that looks more natural and really like breastfeeding, but we need to look beyond our own limits and clearly, something more graphic wouldn't fly in say saudi arabia.

But it is supposed to be about breastfeeding isn't it? What's the point in a breastfeeding symbol that doesn't look like breastfeeding? I don't think any of the options put forth were "graphic" even for international standards. But this is coming from someone who doesn't believe that mama's should cover up and should breastfeed anywhere and everywhere.....


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

looks like a man holding a baby to me


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

i cant believe that it won! you cant even tell that its for breastfeeding! i wanted #2! and i to totally agree with the previous post!


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm happy. Not all handicap people are in wheel chairs, but that doesn't seem to ruffle feathers. Not all moms show boob when breastfeeding, I think it's fine.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

Also, here's part of the interview which makes me like the design even more.

Quote:

MM: What elements/aspects of breastfeeding did you hope to convey?
MD: I wanted the icon to accurately convey a child nursing on his mother's breast rather than being held by a mother or parent. I wanted the image to be feminine. I wanted to give the impression of breast on the icon (the space between the baby's arm and his/her chin), without having to show a breast in its entirety. While I feel that breastfeeding and breasts are natural, I didn't want to alienate those people who may have a more conservative view about exposing breasts, since this image could be released into the public domain.

MM: What do you hope your symbol conveys?
MD: I wanted the symbol to communicate to the public quickly, at a glance. I knew that it might be reduced to a small size and I didn't want the integrity of the design to be compromised by the small scale. Therefore, I designed an icon that could be recognized from a distance. I also wanted the design to be reversible in color-allowing the child to be blue and the mother white or vice versa-in order to match the other international icons for baggage claim, bathrooms, telephone, information desk and so on. I didn't want the symbol to be a departure from these other international symbols, lest it confuse the public into thinking that it was something other than a public service icon.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't really like it either. It doesn't even look like its a BF symbol. Like a pp had mentioned, it looks like its just holding the baby.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

#2 might be a lovely picture to hang on your wall, but it would be nothing but a blue blob up on a sign 40 feet away. Completely useless as a symbol to be recognizeable from far away by people with widely different cultures.

I'm glad #3 won. I readily admit to enlisting every mother I knew to vote for that one instead of the other two.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I really like #3 (I voted for it when there were 12, too). I think the baby's arm suggests breastfeeding; at least my dd sticks her arm up like that, but not when I'm just holding her.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

3 i my least favourite. It looks leastr like bf than any of the final 3 to me.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
I really like #3 (I voted for it when there were 12, too). I think the baby's arm suggests breastfeeding; at least my dd sticks her arm up like that, but not when I'm just holding her.









:

As a picture 2 was my favorite. But as an icon, 3 was my favorite. 1 didn't convey affection, while 3 does convey some.

It is too bad that it can't be more specific but I think it's hard to do that in an icon people will not be looking closely at. It has a certain cultural anonymity which I think is appropriate for an icon.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

I really liked three as well & voted for it both times. The child's raised arm & the mother's lifted left elbow instantly says breastfeeding to me, & I think it's generic enough that it will be adopted in many places. I hope so anyway.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *super kitty* 
Looks like we support holding children.









Wish it looked more like breastfeeding....










That's exactly what I thought!

Oh well, hopefully I will grow to like it more.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

while I'm happy with the end result, I must admit I'm a little perplexed at how we got here.

Why did they provide vote totals for the preliminary round of the contest but not the final selection?

Why did #1 appear to be getting so many votes, and then not win?


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
#2 might be a lovely picture to hang on your wall, but it would be nothing but a blue blob up on a sign 40 feet away. Completely useless as a symbol to be recognizeable from far away by people with widely different cultures.

I agree. #2 was beautiful, but way too complicated for a public service icon. I think #3 is more likely to be used by the general public as well.


----------



## lizanneh (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky* 
I'm glad number 3 won, some might want something that looks more natural and really like breastfeeding, but we need to look beyond our own limits and clearly, something more graphic wouldn't fly in say saudi arabia. And I believe the contest wanted a sign that would be used internationally.

Perfect winner









Common misconception here...my understanding is that women bare their breasts to nurse in the middle east. It's their heads that stay covered.


----------

